# Help required regarding an info about Ruwais



## mancorp (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello. I have just joined this Forum today.

I have been offered a new job position in Ruwais. 

Is there anyone who knows about this place, please tell me how living a life there is like. Is it safe for family. I was told its a very aloof and remote place away from Abu dhabi and dubai.

I plan to bring my family (wife & infant baby) with me (but without company's financial support), I am curious whether there is an appropriate accommodation, transportation within reasonable price (Giving the estimate numbers would help). 

Kindly quote an approx rent there for expats from private company (other than adnoc, gasco etc).

Any comments would be of great help. Thank you. Based on your comments only I can take up that offer..

Thank you all in advance .

Regards

ManCorp


----------

